
Hummer is making a comeback, but this time it's electric - oblib
https://apnews.com/88664c30da1a142126794def35f69138
======
oblib
“I don’t know that the people who bought Hummers 15 years ago would
necessarily be turned off by the fact that it’s electric,” he said. “What they
wanted was the big kind of brutish look, at least the perception of go-
anywhere capability even if they didn’t go anywhere most of the time.”

That is a spot on analysis. It will be interesting to see how this market
develops. What we really need is a small electric pickup that's affordable.
But that's not what generates the fat profits so it's probably going to be
awhile before we see one of those on the car lots.

~~~
Finnucane
One just assumes that the Venn diagram intersection of 'Hummer owners' and
'people who care even a tiny little bit about the environment' is very small.
I mean, how do they get the proper level of psychological compensation from
it?

~~~
alamortsubite
As with the older models, I suspect it will compel most buyers as an antidote
to their insecurities (at least on a subconscious level). This is the subtext
of the quote the parent posted, which I agree is right on the money.

Whether the drivetrain is ICE or not seems mostly irrelevant. So long as it's
perceived as extremely powerful, it addresses the same psychology.

If it's obviously expensive, even better.

